# static vision, eye floaters, dearealization



## stephenmacks (Sep 28, 2004)

hi everyone, do any have the above problems that have come to them without taking drugs. is it possible to have eye floaters and static vision and dp/dr.?

god bless

stephen


----------



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

Eye floaters can come from so many different types of problems; there is actually a support site specifically about eye floaters that has an amazing "eye floater and other visual disturbance" simulator. Although, I just checked out the message board and I actually had the last post back in 2005. HOWEVER, the simulator is available and I checked for viruses (trojan, etc) and the software is completely harmless, but very interesting. The link to the web site is: http://www.eyefic.com/efic1.htm

Static vision has become an interesting symptom in its own right, both drug-induced or not. If I take the stance that drug-induced visual disturbances are not actually caused by specific "neurological damage" (I use that phrase VERY cautionsly, because the word damage is very non-specific, but instead that the drug experience causes stress in the brain in other areas, then experiencing any type of disturbance is possible. We can't say for sure that a drug like LSD specifically "damages" the visual system, because so many users of LSD do not have these problems (although it seems to be more prevelant, perhaps just because the info is getting out). HOWEVER, any stress on your system could lead to a variety of symptoms.

There are cases of individuals, albeit rare, where individuals have HPPD-like symptoms and having never touched a hallucinogen. This is what makes our job so difficult, because finding that specific neurological link has yielded only general theories at best.

I think the non-drug individuals can answer this best, and our study did not examine specific visual symptoms for DP/DR individuals (perhaps in the future this would be an interesting one), but I am sure that visual disturbances like that can be present.

I am not making a medical suggestion, however I can say that for most individuals with HPPD that Klonopin will reduce the static vision (I personally have experienced this on my first use of Klonopin, where my static vision went from the level of being unable to see details of objects at night, to being able to within 1 hour of taking a dose of Klonopin. This is what support the theory of a loss of function for cells that produce GABA inhibitory signals to the visual system... and Klonopin, which increases the function of this inhibition, is able to help (not cure) the static symptom severity.
*
If anyone on this board has non-drug induced DP and has experienced severe static vision and has had it reduced by Klonopin, Valium, or similar benzos we would love to hear your story. This would be EXTREMELY interesting and useful. * Wow, this would defintely make for useful information.

All my best to everyone,

David


----------

